# Muscle Twitches



## User (23 Aug 2018)




----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5360032, member: 9609"]this goes on continuously with me , even when I'm asleep, has been going on for years and is most probably nerve damage from a spinal injury (L5-S1). No pain or discomfort (but do get occasional cramps in that calf), wouldn't know it was doing it unless I see it.

anyone else have anything like this and if so how does it progress, get worse or better - leg fall off

don't need to know about seeing a doctor/physio or having a bike fit


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pCxahUtFv8[/QUOTE]
Yep. Glad it's not just me. It does worry me but googling it doesn't really clarify much as it can just be harmless muscle fasciculation normally and I don't even want to think about anything else it could be.

Coincidentally when I had an MRI about 5 years ago they discovered lumber disc herniation at L4 and 5 for me so it does sound spinal related possibly.

I've also had two bad sciatic episodes which have left permanent numbness down both legs and part of my feet which hasn't really bothered me. However recently I feel like I am losing some leg strength too which is more worrying as it's starting to affect my enjoyment of exercise and making cycling/jogging/walking all feel like much harder work than they used to. 

I suspect spinal surgery may help but don't want to go down that route if I can avoid it.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

Same here, again after probable spinal damage, the Doctor didn't seem worried merely commented "It doesn't seem to stop does it".


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5360032, member: 9609"]this goes on continuously with me , even when I'm asleep, has been going on for years and is most probably nerve damage from a spinal injury (L5-S1). No pain or discomfort (but do get occasional cramps in that calf), wouldn't know it was doing it unless I see it.

anyone else have anything like this and if so how does it progress, get worse or better - leg fall off

don't need to know about seeing a doctor/physio or having a bike fit


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pCxahUtFv8[/QUOTE]

Just seen this so sorry about late reply.

Two years ago I had a fairly major twitch in my right triceps - the same arm that has given me a number of problems over the years since I had a climbing accident in 2003.

I went to see a GP (mine wasn't available at the time) and following a 7 minute examination I was told that I had MND - I now know that this is a ludicrous diagnosis to make on the spot.

Cue major depression/suicidal thoughts/consideration of end-of-life alternatives etc.

Cue (2) major outbreak of fasciculations across most muscle groups, parathesias (crawling feelings on skin), strange buzzing sensations, akin to a mobile phone set on vibrate, in muscles (some went on in the same location for over 6 months) various aches and pains including severe muscle cramps, electric 'force field' feelings around my feet, vibrating sensations that went on for hours in my hands, and sensitive skin that 'fizzed' on contact with clothing etc.

Stepped outside of the NHS and was examined by a Consultant Neurologist who heads a MND research centre and had various tests including NCVS, EMG, brain scan, bloods etc and given definitive all clear re MND.

Diagnosis;

Majority of symptoms were stress related following MND mis-diagnosis and consequential stress/depression (still on AD's two years later).

Initial twitching in triceps diagnosed as possible BFS (Benign Fasciculation Syndrome) or 'just one of those things that happens occasionally'.

Ongoing:

Just about every physical symptom has cleared up although I get the very occasional 'thumping' twitch in various muscle groups - I no longer worry about these and have since discovered that several people I know, including Lovely Wife, get the same from time to time. Ironically, as per the OP, my right calf that had non-stop mild twitching was one of the last areas of my body to stop twitching. NB my calves esp' the right one looked just like yours in the video - I also had the same over the arch of my foot (this is often the case if you have calf twitches).

Words from the MND expert:

He never saw my big twitches but was unimpressed by the many small twitches that he did see on my body during examination. He said that MND does not manifest across the body like this and is more locally confined in the beginning. Twitches follow _after_ muscle loss (mass reduction) and/or motor function (muscles moving body parts) is impaired.

I'm writing the above as whenever you Google 'muscle twitches' up will pop MND or ALS (US term for MND) and panic sets in - there is a huge BFS forum that has many members who thought they had MND through Dr Google's diagnosis.

If you have been having these mild fasciculations for years that will rule out MND - it doesn't start like that, if it was it would've progressed by now and you almost certainly would not be here by now.

From my time spent on the BFS forum it would appear that many people suffer from these mild fasciculations, some have had them continuously for decades and for some they come and go. Many others had them and they eventually ceased altogether. Quite a few seem to have been caused by stress related issues rather than specific physical problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Oct 2018)

My legs do it too, my wife hates it but I can't say it bothers me. Normally more after a ride. I read into it about 18 months ago and found links to dehydration and drops in electrolytes so I started drinking recovery drinks. Made no noticeable difference so I stopped and haven't thought about it since 

It's nice to know others have noticed it, if you get any info I'd be keen to hear it


----------



## Grendel (3 Oct 2018)

I've been experiencing this for around two years. At first it was barely noticeable, but as time progressed it got more so, to the extent it was causing my leg to cramp badly while at rest-usually when I was asleep. This felt like the muscle was being torn apart, horrendously painful, and it would leave me with a very sore and tender calf muscle for days on end. My physiotherapist recommended exercises to strengthen the calf as it had seriously diminished in size after I developed a painful knee condition. My GP prescribed Quinine tablets, one to be taken before going to bed. I found those to be very effective. It's settled down and while I still get twitches it's manageable.


----------

